# <solved> Ich brauche mal Eure Hilfe

## Schnulli

Hi @All

Bin  neu  bei Gentoo, naja, nicht so ganz, ein paar Jahre her lief bei mir eine feine Gentoo Box als VDR Server und war immer zuverlässig.

Die Zeiten ändern sich, ich auch und der Mist mit dem ich mich in letzter Zeit herumgeärgert habe ist das allerletzte.... Mandriva *schüttel*

Also, wir arbeiten ausschließlich mit Intel Atom a330 und D510.

Die neue Box soll als Server und Router, BW-Throttling der User über imq und HTB/HSFC können oder zumindest die Voraussetzungen mitbringen, einen passenden Kernel, Iptables und Iproute2 können wir selbst  bauen...

Dann soll er noch als Apache, Mysql, Proftpd, Dovecot+Postfix+SSL etc, Cert.-Server, VPN-Box, VoIP  mit Asterisk (AVM USB  ISDN Box<>LAN<>Inet)), Cups Printserver, iSane+xSane im LAN, Fax Server, eGroupware, Firewall, Mercurial und noch ein bischen mehr Geraffel....

Also quasi eine ganz normale Linux Box ^^  :Wink: 

Also, mag Gentoo auf und mit Atomi's laufen? Was meint und empfehlt ihr mir um endlich diesen grottigen MDV Mist los zu werden *schüttel*

greetz to ya allLast edited by Schnulli on Tue Mar 08, 2011 5:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Wolle

Mein Hauptserver ist ein Atom 330. Gentoo läuft da prima drauf.

Apache: ja

Mysql: ja

Proftpd: hatte ich schon mal unter Gentoo laufen, jetzt läuft bei mir pure-ftpd

Dovecot+Postfix+SSL: läuft auf einem mir bekannten Server unter Gentoo - hab ich aber nicht selbst installiert

Cert.-Server: weiß ich nicht

VPN-Box: OpenVPN: ja

Asterisk: hatte ich mal auf einem anderen System unter Gentoo laufen

Cups: ja

iSane+xSane im LAN: iSane kenne ich nicht, xSane läuft lokal auf meinem Arbeitsplatzrechner unter Gentoo

Fax Server, eGroupware, Firewall, Mercurial: hab ich alles noch nicht gemacht.

 *Schnulli wrote:*   

> ... um endlich diesen grottigen MDV Mist los zu werden *schüttel*
> 
> 

 

Ein bischen mehr Respekt gegenüber den Mitbewerbern fänd ich jetzt schön

----------

## Hollowman

Hallo

Gentoo und Atom ist alles kein Problem. Machen Packete werden wohl ein bisschen länger brauchen bis sie compiliert sind. Aber das ist kein Problem.

Ich hab das ganze hier als Stromsparserver auf nem Via C3 1000 Mhz laufen. Geht alles prima.

Sebastian

----------

## Schnulli

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Hallo
> 
> Gentoo und Atom ist alles kein Problem. Machen Packete werden wohl ein bisschen länger brauchen bis sie compiliert sind. Aber das ist kein Problem.
> 
> Ich hab das ganze hier als Stromsparserver auf nem Via C3 1000 Mhz laufen. Geht alles prima.
> ...

 

Hi Basti,

yap, so das in der Art hörte ich das auch schon im englisch sprachigem teil des Forums.....

Wir werden allerdings mal das ganze auf gcc-4.5 mit den entsprechenden cflags compilieren. (wir haben ein nettes Set cflags dafür bekommen  :Wink:  )

Ziel ist natürlich so viel als möglich an Performance und Optimierung für die schnuckeligen Atomi's zu bekommen

Wir werden sehen.....

Gruß

----------

## Duncan Mac Leod

Haben erst vor kurzem 5 Stück als Router/Mini-Server an Kunden ausgeliefert (Atom N270):

* Router/Firewall

* VPN

* Samba

...laufen wunderbar als Production-MiniServer  :Cool:  - keine Beschwerden, nur Lob  :Wink:  !

----------

## Schnulli

 *Duncan Mac Leod wrote:*   

> Haben erst vor kurzem 5 Stück als Router/Mini-Server an Kunden ausgeliefert (Atom N270):
> 
> * Router/Firewall
> 
> * VPN
> ...

 

Ist auch das was unsere Erfahrungen so hergeben.. alle staunende Blicke und voller Lob bei den kleinen Wunderkisten ^^

Wir stellen in letzter Zeit immer öfter fest das die Nachfrage für Atomi's zum Betrieb am FlatTv stetig wächst ^^

Router/Firewall/Mailserver/Samba/Vpn ist ja nur ein  klitzekleiner Teil von dem was machbar ist, wenn so ein "schnuckeliges Teil" eh vorhanden ist, warum soll er nur rum-idlen? Aufmotzen soweit geht und zum Multimedia Wunder tunen  :Wink: 

Gruß

----------

## Hollowman

 *Quote:*   

> Wir werden allerdings mal das ganze auf gcc-4.5 mit den entsprechenden cflags compilieren. (wir haben ein nettes Set cflags dafür bekommen  ) 

 

Das hat nix mit der compile Zeit zu tun. Ich meine das emergen der Packete. Du meinst die Performance zur Laufzeit.

Sebastian

----------

## Schnulli

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Wir werden allerdings mal das ganze auf gcc-4.5 mit den entsprechenden cflags compilieren. (wir haben ein nettes Set cflags dafür bekommen  )  
> 
> Das hat nix mit der compile Zeit zu tun. Ich meine das emergen der Packete. Du meinst die Performance zur Laufzeit.
> 
> Sebastian

 

So... eine Weile her(viel zu tun .... das ganze vorbereiten und umstricken)... da sind wir... Gentoo ist Up and Online auf mehreren Intel Atomi´s

Hardware Intel Atom a330 , D510 , D525  Intel GMA i915, i945 und Nvidia GT218 (PCIe x1), Nvidia ION Onboard,  alles bestens am laufen.....

Naja... die Cflags sind eig erst wichtig und nötig ab GCC 4.5.x ... da wir aber imo noch GCC 4.4.5 nutzen (wir waren unter Gentoo viel zu eingerostet um gleich mit hardened anzufangen) wird es jetzt ein Herantasten geben.

Es fühlt sich gut an wieder zu Hause unter Gentoo zu sein... endlich geht wieder alles das was man uns in den anderen zerwurschtelten Distributionen "verweigern" wollte.......

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Sag ich doch, alles kein Problem. Hardened ist auch nicht so schwer. Bei manchen Sachen muss man aufpassen, aber das merkt man recht schnell.

Ich hab letztens mal Atom330 mit Nvidia ION und Kde 4.5 probiert. Das war nicht so der Bringer. Da ist Windows 7 schneller. Xfce oder sowas wäre wahrscheinlich besser gewesen.

Sebastian

----------

## Schnulli

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Sag ich doch, alles kein Problem. Hardened ist auch nicht so schwer. Bei manchen Sachen muss man aufpassen, aber das merkt man recht schnell.
> 
> Ich hab letztens mal Atom330 mit Nvidia ION und Kde 4.5 probiert. Das war nicht so der Bringer. Da ist Windows 7 schneller. Xfce oder sowas wäre wahrscheinlich besser gewesen.
> ...

 

Warten wirs ab.... das eingerostet gibt sich sehr schnell und dann wird bis in die letzten Ecken von Getoo reingekrochen und geschaut was machbar ist ^^

Geht nich, gibs nich....... richtig?

Yap, geht uns genauso, KDE & Atomi´s, egal ob N, Z, a oder D Serie mit ION oder Addon Nvidia ist nicht prickelnd..... XFCE oder Gnome ist da ein Genuß ^^

Liegt wohl daran das mitlerweile zu viel CPP (C++) = 32Bit Code bei KDE vorhanden ist was dann logischerweise zu einigen Problemen führt......

Linux hat nicht ohne Grund reines C ...... irgendwan merken die "anderen" das auch... hoffentlich ^^

Ach... was mir dabei gerade einfällt..... wärs möglich die Wiki mal zu editieren??? (ich nutze eig. nur die /en/ ...) dort fehlt etwas im Abschnitt Vorbereitungen zum Kernelbau.... im amd64 ISO fehlen die xz-utils, dadurch kann der Kern nicht gepackt werden und bricht logischerweise beim Build ab.....

Hmmm.. auf der anderen Seite hält das so "Gentoo ungeignete W-Luschen" fern..... *grins*

----------

## manuels

 *Schnulli wrote:*   

> Liegt wohl daran das mitlerweile zu viel CPP (C++) = 32Bit Code bei KDE vorhanden ist was dann logischerweise zu einigen Problemen führt......
> 
> Linux hat nicht ohne Grund reines C ...... irgendwan merken die "anderen" das auch... hoffentlich ^^

 Versteh ich nich. Wieso sollte C++-Code, oder gar "32-Bit-Code" (=x86-Code?) zu Problemen führen?

----------

## firefly

 *Schnulli wrote:*   

> Liegt wohl daran das mitlerweile zu viel CPP (C++) = 32Bit Code bei KDE vorhanden ist was dann logischerweise zu einigen Problemen führt......

 

Öhm wie kommst du darauf das C++ = 32Bit code ist?

----------

## franzf

 *Schnulli wrote:*   

> Liegt wohl daran das mitlerweile zu viel CPP (C++) = 32Bit Code bei KDE vorhanden ist was dann logischerweise zu einigen Problemen führt......
> 
> Linux hat nicht ohne Grund reines C ...... irgendwan merken die "anderen" das auch... hoffentlich ^^

 

Bitte keine Gerüchte in die Welt posaunen, die man nicht versteht.

1) C++ hat gar nix mit 32Bit zu tun. Es kommt auf deine Architektur und natürlich deinen CHOST an, ob der Compiler 32bit oder 64bit Code erzeugt. Da gcc sowohl C als auch C++ kompiliert (und vieles mehr) erzeugt er auch brav immer 64bit Binaries - egal ob C oder C++. Und 64Bit ist nicht automatisch schneller als 32bit, das nur nebenbei

2) Hat Perfomance absolut nichts mit C oder C++ zu tun, sondern nur mit dem Kenntnisstand der Programierer! Man kann in C++ sogar Code rezeugen, der performanter läuft als (zugegeben nicht vergleichbarer) C-Code, und das bei besserer Lesbarkeit. Man kann mit C++ inperformanten Code schreiben - das geht aber auch in C.

3) Der Kernel ist historisch bedingt in C. Es scheint aber einige Gründe zu geben, die gegen C++ im Systemkernel sprechen (Exceptions z.B.) - die haben aber wenig bis nichts mit Performance zu tun.

Im Gegenteil -  ich hab vor einiger Zeit gelesen, dass Kernel-Module auch in C++ geschrieben werden dürfen! Etwas reduziert in den Features (keine Polymorphie, keine Templates, keine Exceptions, ...) aber immerhin.

Perfomance ist also kein entscheidendes Argument bei der Wahl der Sprache. Dass jetzt kde langsamer läuft als Gnome auf so einem kleinen Gerät, liegt vllt. auch am Code in KWin. Und wenn du vorher nach stable compiz gefragt hast, fährst du sicher auch kde-stable. Das ist 4.4. Seidem hat sich performancemäßig EINIGES getan. Ein großer Sprung von 4.4 auf 4.5, ein gefühlt noch größerer von 4.5 auf 4.6. Evtl. willst du ja auf einem Testgerät das kde-4.6.1 ausprobieren. Soll jetzt nicht heißen "du musst", sondern ein "schau wenns dich interessiert".

----------

## Schnulli

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *Schnulli wrote:*   Liegt wohl daran das mitlerweile zu viel CPP (C++) = 32Bit Code bei KDE vorhanden ist was dann logischerweise zu einigen Problemen führt......
> 
> Linux hat nicht ohne Grund reines C ...... irgendwan merken die "anderen" das auch... hoffentlich ^^ 
> 
> Bitte keine Gerüchte in die Welt posaunen, die man nicht versteht.
> ...

 

franz..... nicht gleich wieder aufregen..... 

eig. sollte es nur zum Ausdruck bringen das ich (wir) auch zu denen gehören die ein Problem mit dem haben was an so viele Ecken bei Linux veranstaltet wird. Ich glaube das reicht als Erklärung... oder? Eig. ist es uns völlig egal wer mit was Programmiert, wenn er es dann auch kann ohne anderen damit zur Last zu fallen bzw. Probleme zu bereiten.

Nein? KDE ist bei uns seit der Ver 4.x verbannt, da KDE 3 ja nicht mehr supportet wird, leider, sind wir auf Gnome und XFCE umgestiegen, unsere Kunden und User auch. Auch bei Gnome und XFCE  kann man denen die es wollen (User.. Kunden...) 3D Desktop Effekte anbieten..... Wir pers. legen keinen Wert auf so etwas da es A. potentielle Fehlerquellen sind B. das System verlangsamt........ C wir Systeme nutzen die auf den Punkt gebracht sind..... (was bei Gentoo endlich wieder möglich ist)

----------

## franzf

 *Schnulli wrote:*   

> eig. sollte es nur zum Ausdruck bringen das ich (wir) auch zu denen gehören die ein Problem mit dem haben was an so viele Ecken bei Linux veranstaltet wird. Ich glaube das reicht als Erklärung... oder? Eig. ist es uns völlig egal wer mit was Programmiert, wenn er es dann auch kann ohne anderen damit zur Last zu fallen bzw. Probleme zu bereiten.

 

Dann sollte man aber auch bei Fakten bleiben, und nicht versuchen durch vorgeschobene technische Argumente die eigene Entscheidung zu begründen.

Habt ihr eigentlich schonmal in Richtung AMD geschaut? Wenns um Grafikleistung (und auch CPU) geht sind die neuen Bobcats scheinbar richtig klasse!

http://www.anandtech.com/show/4134/the-brazos-review-amds-e350-supplants-ion-for-miniitx

----------

